
California the Worst State in Which to Start a Business - nreece
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/18/california-the-worst-state-in-which-to-start-a-business/
======
miked
A good measure of business friendliness is to take a look at how the US
Chamber of Commerce ranks the states in this regard. I did a while back.
California is dead last. And don't even get me started on the tax rates that
are about to explode beyond their already bloated level.

------
jjs
_"Granted, you might not want to take the magazine’s findings too seriously;
there’s no information about what, exactly “business friendliness” or any
other non-quantitative ranking criteria means."_

Nothing to see here; move along.

------
aneesh
"In comparison, California is the worst. Unless of course, you’re in
technology and/or looking to raise venture capital — when it comes to those
two categories, the Golden State tops the charts."

~~~
nreece
"But in terms of “cost of business” and “business friendliness,” the magazine
ranks it No. 48."

------
snewe
Note that it is #1 in terms of availability of capital and technology. These
features may be more important for a startup than the CEOs of established
firms interviewed for the rankings.

